# Martial Arts and SCUBA in Ras Al Khaimah



## ladynotingreen

Hi,

Just moved to Ras Al Khaimah and was wondering if anyone knew of either of the above in this area. I would really like to try Aikido, but more than willing to go back to Tae Kwon Do or do Muay Thai or kickboxing.

Thanks much!


----------



## Shcahue

*Al Hamra*

Hi, I also practice scuba diving and martial arts. Specifically Aikido and Karate, but I had practice Tae Kwon Do and Kung Fu for certain time. I couldn't find a proper school in RAK, specially in the Al Hamra area. I found a guy who was requesting a partner to practice box and jujitsu. Also I know a scuba diving instructor. Hope that this help you. 
Best regards


----------



## irishgirl86

Could I ask what kind of facilities and general clubs etc there are in rak?


----------



## Jrskinner83

*Aikido*

Hi,
I am moving to RAK in August and would like to open a dojo in RAK, so let me know if your are still interested.

James


----------



## Shcahue

Jrskinner83 said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to RAK in August and would like to open a dojo in RAK, so let me know if your are still interested.
> 
> James


:clap2: excellent, what martial art will you teach? Where in RAK are you planning to one the Dojo?
Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Jrskinner83

I will be teaching Aikido, I will look into using Ras Al Khaimah Academy, as I will work there, although it may have to be somewhere else.

James


----------



## Shcahue

Jrskinner83 said:


> I will be teaching Aikido, I will look into using Ras Al Khaimah Academy, as I will work there, although it may have to be somewhere else.
> 
> James


Please consider me for the Dojo, I am in! When are we starting??
Santiago.


----------



## Jrskinner83

*Aikido*

Hi,

Where is your dojo? What do you teach? I would like to start very soon, depending on obtaining insurance etc.

James


----------



## Shcahue

Jrskinner83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is your dojo? What do you teach? I would like to start very soon, depending on obtaining insurance etc.
> 
> James


No, I never had a dojo, I am an enthusiastic of the martial arts, I have been practicing since I was 12 years. From Karate to Aikido, passing through Kung Fu, Tae Kwon Do and Kendo. I was a black belt in Karate at 15 and then I stop practicing for many years, I started my Karate and Aikido practice few years ago in a different school and I got the 4th Kyu in Karate and 5th in Aikido. 
So consider me as your first student. 
Santiago.


----------



## Shcahue

ladynotingreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just moved to Ras Al Khaimah and was wondering if anyone knew of either of the above in this area. I would really like to try Aikido, but more than willing to go back to Tae Kwon Do or do Muay Thai or kickboxing.
> 
> Thanks much!


James is planning to open a Aikido Dojo in RAK!


----------



## Jrskinner83

Hi,

I am here in RAK now, and have internet connection, do you fancy meeting up next weekend for a chat sometime?

Regards

James.


----------



## Jrskinner83

*Aikido*

Hi,

I am still interested in running a club, do you know anywhere that is available?

Regards

James.


----------



## Wonder_Lead

Jrskinner83 said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to RAK in August and would like to open a dojo in RAK, so let me know if your are still interested.
> 
> James



Hi James, Are you already teaching Martial Arts here in RAK? Are you a free lance instructor? Would you also consider teaching kids for martial arts because we have a lot of inquiries in our studio requesting for it. Send me a msg if your interested. Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I love the title of this thread - conjurs up images of people doing underwater Karate!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, I love the title of this thread - conjurs up images of people doing underwater Karate! Cheers Steve


Brilliant!!


----------

